# transfering from Army (reserves) to Navy



## Whit3 (4 Sep 2006)

I am currently in the army reserves and have been for over a year now and have completed BMQ,SQ,DP1. Im interetested in a full time career in the Navy. My question is do I have to take basic through regular force in order to transfer, or would my (reserves) qualifications be good enough? How would this work?


----------



## PigPen (4 Sep 2006)

When I did that very same thing they took my res basic and my res battle school as a reg basic.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Sep 2006)

You will be RSBP.


----------



## Wolfmann (8 Sep 2006)

I can't answer your question, other than to speculate, but I'd happy to see you've come to your sense and decided to join the Dark Side...The Empire awaits...Go Navy! 

What MOC are you considering?


----------



## Navy_Blue (17 Oct 2006)

I did the same thing you are doing almost five years ago now.  My Res basic and battle school wrote off my need to do a Reg basic.  What ever MOC you go for be sure its what you want and not what they want you in.  A good chunk of the trades good and bad are crying for bodies.  

Good luck in your CT

See you in the fleet


----------



## spr. mackinnon (17 Oct 2006)

Hey, I'm almost in the exact same situation, I've been in te reserves (combat engineer) for almost 2 years now, and considering CT'ing to reg force navy as well in the next couple of years, just not sure what trade yet, leaning towards boatswain or sonar op.


----------



## CaptMorgane (25 Nov 2006)

I did my component transfer about seven years ago, and they credited me my BRT and gave me one year towards my promotion. (time credited towards promotion is dependent on your B-class employment I think?)

The recruiters will try to steer you towards the trades that they need right now. Be aware though, that most operator trades, and bos'n's, have a high attrition rate. That's because op trades are pretty dull when you're not deployed. 

If you have the apptitude, I'd recommend any engineer trades (ie. naval weapons tech, marine electrician, hull tech, or marine engineer[stoker]). These trades are in high demand.

Good luck. Hope you get a good one.

LS Thompson A
E Tech


----------



## navymich (25 Nov 2006)

CaptMorgane said:
			
		

> I did my component transfer about seven years ago, and they credited me my BRT and gave me one year towards my promotion. (time credited towards promotion is dependent on your B-class employment I think?)



Time credited is 1 for 1 for Class B and C.  For Class A days, 4 of them equal 1 day credited.


----------



## kratz (25 Nov 2006)

With the quals you've listed, the CT should be seamless. Once accepted, you'll need to take your NETP and trades training. Great to hear you've seen the light.  ;D


----------



## SoF (27 Nov 2006)

Whit3, you made an excellent choice ;D. I'm currently in the Naval Reserves and am in the process of transfering to Navy full time. Your reserve bmq should be honored as the reserve basic is equivalent to the reg force bmq. You will be considered a recruit school by pass. I recommend going to www.forces.ca and viewing the different trades the Navy has to offer; there's something for everyone. Good luck.


----------

